# ASUS sabertooth 990fx boot help!!!



## adman101

ive had my sabertooth 990fx for a while now but havent noticed the boot error until now. when i press the power button everything goes normal and the mobo goes through its check with the red LED's. but on boot device LED it stays red and the computer seems to reboot before the welcome to windows screen. this does not effect anything that i know of but it slows start-up time tremendously

any advice?????


----------



## linkin

It sounds like a classic motherboard boot-loop. Try flashing the BIOS with the latest version, or shutting the system down and pressing the "CLR CMOS" button on the I/O panel. Don't press that button while the system is on.


----------



## zer0_c00l

sometimes when it does that u will have to remove all sticks of ram but one. because of the voltage when you loop like that. then it will let you go to bios


----------



## adman101

linkin said:


> It sounds like a classic motherboard boot-loop. Try flashing the BIOS with the latest version, or shutting the system down and pressing the "CLR CMOS" button on the I/O panel. Don't press that button while the system is on.



thanks very much. so ive never really flashed my BIOS. downloading via ASUS update is the same right?


----------



## jamesd1981

The latest bios for your motherboard is 901, doing bios update with auto update can be riskier.

I would download the bios from the link below, put it on a totally empty usb flash drive, then boot up into the bios with the flash drive inserted, then run the asus ez flash utility and direct it to the usb stick

http://uk.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/SABERTOOTH_990FX/#download


----------

